# COLD SHOWERS



## JumpJump

I was in the bathroom, splashing the coldest water I could onto my face - to shock me back to life for a second or two. The chill was great, my mind shut the f uck up, I inhaled, I exhaled; then the heat and the thoughts flushed back into me.

So I had a cold shower, and I mean cold. I stood in that cold and let my body react. There's nothing like extreme physical conditions to keep the mind quiet.

It really helped. I might even make it a habit.

Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## Mario

Yes.that works for me too in such a positive way that i'm doing it everyday.It works as a thought cleaning.Makes us feel more alive


----------



## JumpJump

DOUBLE POST


----------



## JumpJump

I'm going to make it regular too.

It just slapped me awake. I think a large part of the DP battle involves migrating from the mental and into the physical: pure sensation. The sudden shock of life.


----------



## Mario

JumpJump said:


> The sudden shock of life.


that's it


----------



## Rein

I remember in the beginning of my fucked up dp state it make me also feel a lil better when i took a cold shower or a cold swim.


----------



## FoXS

yes, swimming or jogging is great too.


----------



## voidvoid

I?ve tried this one or two times and it doesnt help me. If anything it makes "me" dissapear even more,presumably because of the unpleasant/shocking experience. I hate dpd/dr so much. I think I would rather have constant panic anxiety 16 hours a day (I would have to get some sleep so that I would not die) over this condition. Atleast then me and the world around me would have its normal vividness instead of this extremely dreamlike state that I am in. I "feel" like I could dissapear and become a vegetable any second. And that ofcourse brings on fear and anxiety = more dpd/dr. Viscious circle.

I dont know what keeps me going. Optimism and Hope I guess.

Peace.


----------



## FoXS

Inzom said:


> I?ve tried this one or two times and it doesnt help me. If anything it makes "me" dissapear even more,presumably because of the unpleasant/shocking experience. I hate dpd/dr so much.


oh. i am sorry.


----------



## Borisus

I hear ya man... I was such an ambitious person that getting this wasn't the end of the world for me, I did EVERYTHING to try to make myself feel better, more alive.. awake.. aware? Whatever the term may be. Nothing has helped, I still continue to do everything. Meds, exercise, extreme physical conditions, but yeah, just seems to push me further inside. 
This person talking right now is not the me inside, that me is the real me, and this me is like a routine copy, a self defense mechanism, a being to protect the inner me, and it's failing hardcore, I need to live damn you! hahaha
Anyways, hope you find something that works for you man.


----------



## davinizi

I was about to suggest this after seeing a vid on the benefits but see it's already been done 

For some you may want to try this gradually, starting with not so cold showers , then get colder after a few days


----------



## davinizi

Cold showers for two months have changed my life


----------

